# Sticky  surgeries coming up.................



## Andros

Please keep our posters in your thoughts and prayers for upcoming surgeries!

CLRNN had a partial on 8/16/11; it is follicular cancer so she has to go back in on the 23rd. of Aug. 2011 for the other side to be removed. Sigh!

mysarojane (Sarah) coming up for surgery on the 23rd. of Aug. 2011...........completed and recovering.

Joplin coming up for surgery on the 29th. of Aug. 2011.................completed and recovering.

kitkat on Aug. 29, 2011 also!...............completed and recovering.

Miss Mouse on Aug. 31, 2011....................done deed and recovering!

SnoodMama on Sept. 20, 2011................recovering and in good spirits.

I DClaire on Sept. 23, 2011..................recovering and doing well.

Linty on Sept. 27, 2011........................recovering and signed in to let us know.

Rockabette on Sept. 27, 2011 (Hemi) canceled and rescheduled

ADreisow on Sept. 27, 2011 (R. Lobectomy)

kagealy on Sept. 28, 2011..................surgery complete(cancer and calcium levels bad) but as of Oct. 1, still in the hospital and no word since. Just posted 11/14. Now home but having continued issues and challenges.

SweetGirl44 (newbie) on Sept. 29, 2011....................surgery completed and recovering.

overthebigpond on Oct. 4, 2011

Rockabette on Oct. 4, 2011..................completed, home and doing well!

thornvhu on October 20, 2011...............completed and doing well!

Catnap on October 20, 2011.....................completed and having a hard time

Christi on October 20, 2011......................done and posting; still in hosp.

hmf4775 on October 21, 2011

honey_mocha on October 27, 2011..............done, posting and sounds cheerful!

Damiana (Newbie) on November 2, 2011............. partial or full (depending)

BrianC on November 2, 2011....done and doing faily well.

findinganswers on November 4, 2011 (may be substernal so extra prayers and thoughts needed)

lovebunnyAL on November 7, 2011 ...................doing excellent; home now and very cheerful!!

Brucergoldberg (veteran member) on November 10, 2011 (cancelled)

Vivian (new poster) on November 11, 2011.......home, stapled up and raring to go! LOL!!

suzan30 (new poster) on November 17, 2011...........done and recovering at home. Waiting for pathology.

animegeekmom (new poster) on November 17, 2011..........home and a busy mom hanging in there.

sonnyjane on November 21, 2011.......done but in the hospital and having a really tough time of it.

french2s (new member) on November 29, 2011. Partial for sure, maybe TT

Alicia123 on December 1, 2011 done and very cheerful and positive in her thinking!

shacian (new member) on Dec. 6, 2011 suspicious for cancer

namebug on December 15, 2011 remaining lobe removal done and doing very well.

vdshelton on December 20, 2011 papillary cancer

Whippetcat (new poster) on December 27, 2011 Whippetcat reports she is doing very well and we love to hear that!

CDarlyn (new poster) on January 3, 2012 Christine reports she is doing well BUT; it was cancer. Papillary! When it comes to cancer, I never presume as you all know and this is a perfect example. Your well wishes for Christine are appreciated.

Mnmomof3...........TT on January 20, 2012, reported in and doing great!! Whoohoo!

Brucergoldberg (veteran member) TT on Feb. 16, 2012 5 hour surgery, wrapped around the trachea, lots of pain in recovery.
{{{{{Bruce}}}}}

polly.....................thyroid surgery scheduled for March 5, 2012..........doing very well

cathyl111....................scheduled for partial on 2/22/12 cancel that; has been changed to March 8, 2012

rkh........................TT on March 16, 2012 ...............(Rkh3 postponed to 5/25/12) Done and home; gland was huge.

Teri2280................TT on March 16, 2012..................doing well.

Deetee1989...........PT on March 26, 2012

cmaxwell1.................thyroid surgery scheduled for April 18, 2012........doing great. Of good cheer! May need calcium!

Amazinggrace................Total Thyroidectomy on May 4, 2012

bairfrey.........................new member on May 25, 2012 deed is done and doing as well as can be expected (Papillary cancer)

Hashimotogal................new member, partial T on June 6, 2012

Rochelle70....................Thyroid surgery on June 6, 2012

SickofMyThyroid..............TT on June 18, 2012...............home but not feeling so great; calcium low

Shellbean......................TT on June 21, 2012

DonnaK.........................TT on June 21, 2012...............home and doing better than most; eating soft foods.

redmoon.......................new member, surgery on June 22, 2012

DeAnne1974..................TT on June 27, 2012

Abcdefg........................TT on July 13, 2012

MJRusso........................PTT week of July 16, 2012

haima...........................TT on Aug. 8, 2012

Tess13.........................TT on Aug. 15, 2012 as well as a parathyroid removal.

Saskia..........................new member, TT on August 15, 2012 (huge goiter)
LaHa411.......................new member, TT on August 15, 2012

jaca38.........................new member, TT on August 20, 2012 Papillary Cancer, lymph involvement

Texaschick...................veteran poster, TT on August 21, 2012

kadalikay.....................new member, TT on August 22, 2012 Follicular neoplasm

laliwheels....................new member, TT on August 24, 2012

Donna67......................new member, TT on August 27, 2012

titangrrl05....................new member, TT on August 29, 2012
mmg80........................new member, Partial T on August 29, 2012
katesnap......................new member, Partial T on August 29, 2012

adagio..........................Left Lobectomy on August 30, 2012

Andy21.........................TT, Papillary cancer on August 31, 2012

Abcdefg........................Completion TT on September 7, 2012, Follicular Variant, Papillary Carcinoma

surge............................TT on November 8, 2012

momof3carter.................PT on November 8, 2012

diva_alicia....................TT on November 12, 2012

JeffK............................new member, TT on November 16, 2012

Sarah31905...................TT on November 29, 2012

StormFinch....................TT on December 6, 2012

Chel.............................Large nodule; don't know TT or PT, December 17, 2012

Hyperinnyc....................TT on December 21, 2012

Mbend..........................TT on January 4, 2013

VenuElon......................TT on January 28, 2013

Stripes123....................new Member, TT, substernal on January 30, 2013

Irdemarco.....................PT on March 14, 2013

brookshire.................... new member, PT on March 20, 2013; known cancer

Iblowers...................... new member, TT on April 8, 2013

Nowensmama............... new member, TT on April 10, 2013

next2normal.................new member, TT on April 14, 2013

jsgarden1.....................TT on April 16, 2013

MaaDoo....................... PT or TT on April 18, 2013

JudithP23.....................PT on April 23, 2013

jankds......................... new member,. TT on April 24, 2013

Abcdefg....................... Modified Radical Neck Dissection on May 17, 2013 (we need your thoughts, well wishes and prayers on this one! Rally 'round folks!

ives6797......................Papillary cancer, TT on June 4, 2013

donnakd......................Partial on June 3, 2013

BlueButterfly...............Total; it looks like anyway. Not certain. July 1, 2013

DustingMyselfOff..........Newbie, thyroid surgery on July 16, 2013

Jabee99......................Newbie, one parathyroid and PT on July 10, 2013

Suzzanne....................TT, July 31, 2013

gelf........................... Long time poster, TT on July 26, 2013

megan....................... Newbie, TT on August 6, 2013

MizzJ......................... Newbie, TT on Augst 7, 2013

Mac409...................... Newbie, TT on August 7, 2013

Luvluver..................... Newbie, PT on August 13, 2013

catherinelyn............... Newbie, PT or TT on August 13, 2013

sheliaflor................... Newbie, TT on August 16, 2013

Tamellen................... TT, August 19, 2013

melissafritz................ TT, August 20, 2013

ariabel....................... Newbie, TT on August 20, 2013 for PTC

Sheryl........................ Newbie, TT on August 27, 2013

Kenwood.................... Goiters crushing trachea, TT on Sept. 6, 2013

bw40......................... Newbie, hyperthyroid, PT on Sept. 25, 2013

RedCC....................... PT on September 26, 2013

bw40......................... PT on October 9, 2013

jenny v...................... Moderator, TT on October 10, 2013

SuzieSocialWorker... Newbie, TT on October 31, 2013

Kelly25...................... PT on October 31, 2013

Ginav........................ TT on November 1, 2013

kcjim..........................TT on November 11, 2013

Chicago....................... Newbie, TT for cancer, November 18, 2013

jackpot13.................. TT on December 3, 2013

brejim........................ TT on December 9, 2013

OhGee...................... TT on December 18, 2013 (Papillary Cancer)

dibdab....................... TT on January 21, 2013

Cahlin........................ PT or TT on January 27, 2014

shorty85.................... TT on March 26, 2014

Jax1986.................... Partial or TT; (undecided at this time) on April 7, 2014

Kiera01..................... Partial on April 23, 2014

Jchitcho.................... TT on May 1, 2014

Stacey43................... TT on May 5, 2014

Tara1313................... TT on May 7, 2014

Madiacarr.................. TT on May 15, 2014

heath......................... TT on June 13, 2014

SoozieDoozie............ TT on June 24, 2014............Papillary Cancer.

Mamaof4................... TT on August 20, 2014

Lulugirl...................... TT on August 28, 2014

Im-the-mom................ PT on September 9, 2014 other half from previous PT years ago.

voto23......................... PT or TT on October 21, 2014

kathutchins.................. TT on October 30, 2014

AEmedic...................... TT on December 18, 2014

doveajay...................... TT on January 12, 2015

mlorraine..................... TT on January 16, 2015 (follicular node)

Isaiah26:3................... TT on January 21, 2015


----------



## SnoodMama

SnoodMama on September 20, 2011


----------



## Andros

SnoodMama said:


> SnoodMama on September 20, 2011


Thank you! I put you on the "sticky" list!


----------



## rockabette

Thanks Andros.....

I actually wonder if I will ever make it to surgery as it seems that every day that passes a new symptom or illness comes to town. I know I will its just sooo hard to shake the thoughts.


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> Thanks Andros.....
> 
> I actually wonder if I will ever make it to surgery as it seems that every day that passes a new symptom or illness comes to town. I know I will its just sooo hard to shake the thoughts.


You are going to make it! We don't take no for an answer! LOL!!

Bless your heart!


----------



## CLRRN

Hey everyone....just wanted to provide you with a f/u.

I had the rest of my thyroid removed on 8/23 and was started on cytomel 25mcg 3xday. Interesting medication...LOL and not sure I like the way I feel on it but it's temporary. The path report on the other side of thyroid was clear.

I saw the endo today and the plan is in place: stop cytomel and start LID on 9/23, labs on 10/7 and plan to "get my glow on" sometime the week of 10/10. Waiting for the exact date but I prefer a Thur/Fri so my other half is around to 1)take care of the dogs and 2) prepare my meals...LOL A week after RAI I will have a WBS. Does all that sound right? After RAI I will start synthroid 125mcg daily-she doesn't usually combine synthroid and cytomel unless there are issues.

In light of the thyrogen shortage, I'm going "au naturel"..should be interesting. I went back to work on Monday after being off for 4 weeks. Fortunately I still have vacation time. Thoughts on time off? Can I do this and still work? The good news is I work from home.

Thank you for the well wishes. I've found this website to be very supportive and resourceful!! I'm glad to be amongst all of you!!!


----------



## Octavia

CLRRN said:


> Hey everyone....just wanted to provide you with a f/u.
> 
> I saw the endo today and the plan is in place: stop cytomel and start LID on 9/23, labs on 10/7 and plan to "get my glow on" sometime the week of 10/10. Waiting for the exact date but I prefer a Thur/Fri so my other half is around to 1)take care of the dogs and 2) prepare my meals...LOL A week after RAI I will have a WBS. Does all that sound right?


Yes...that sounds pretty much like what I did earlier this year. They didn't wait a full week for my whole body scan, but close enough! 

So...will you follow up with your ENT from this point forward?

I follow up with my ENT for a year, but I already started with the oncologist after my surgeries (for the RAI and scan), and will continue with them for life. Curious what they do in other places...


----------



## CLRRN

Thanks for the feedback and info. At this point I will follow up with the endo. From my discussions w/ENT and ENDO, they said ENDO typically follows you. I'm ok with it and may discuss my case with the oncologist. My partner had Stage IV tonsil cancer (dx 3/2010) and is 15 mos post treatment so we're pretty close with ENT and ONCO. good times right??? LOL

Pug lover huh?? I'm a lab lover...we have 2-chocolate and yellow. They have been by my side and my own official nurses


----------



## SnoodMama

Argh!!! My daughter came down with a cold this morning and now I have a sore throat (not thyroid.... from a cold). I must fight this off and get well so surgery doesn't have to be delayed. I couldn't stand to have a delay. So, I'm going to sleep as long as I can tonight. And take it easy. If the surgery got delayed it would be really, really, really annoying. I've got 6 days. Time for hand sanitizer and isolation. No more germs!


----------



## desrtbloom

Prayers for everyone and :hugs:


----------



## SnoodMama

Looks like the cold is winning. I'm just crying my eyes out because I don't want to delay this surgery. I'm going to have to see how I feel on Monday. The surgery is on Tuesday. Meanwhile my daughter's fever is going back up. I haven't had a cold for like a year and now I get one just before the surgery. If I still have a lingering cough will they not do the surgery? The cold will probably be gone by Monday, but the cough may remain. How can they do a surgery with intubation with a cough? I mean it is the kind of surgery that CAN be delayed.. not an urgent surgery. ARGH.


----------



## Andros

SnoodMama said:


> Looks like the cold is winning. I'm just crying my eyes out because I don't want to delay this surgery. I'm going to have to see how I feel on Monday. The surgery is on Tuesday. Meanwhile my daughter's fever is going back up. I haven't had a cold for like a year and now I get one just before the surgery. If I still have a lingering cough will they not do the surgery? The cold will probably be gone by Monday, but the cough may remain. How can they do a surgery with intubation with a cough? I mean it is the kind of surgery that CAN be delayed.. not an urgent surgery. ARGH.


I sure would make a phone call Monday morning. I am so sorry this has happened and the timing could not be worse but I really think you may be good to go if you don't have a fever.

Do you?

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! Wah and pooey!


----------



## Octavia

Looks like we have several surgeries coming up...

SnoodMama on Sept. 20, 2011 *(already done!!!)*

I DClaire on Sept. 23, 2011 *(do you realize you are SOOOOOO CLOOOOOSE!!!! You are practically nearly almost borderline already just about finished!!!!! It's two days away, but really, since you'll go in in the morning, then it's closer to only one day away! You've almost crossed the bridge!)

*Linty on Sept. 26/27 (up in the air) *(final date decided yet?)*

Rockabette on Sept. 27, 2011 (Hemi) *(ALMOST THERE!)*

ADreisow on Sept. 27, 2011 (R. Lobectomy) *(ALMOST THERE!)*

kagealy on Sept. 28, 2011 *(ALMOST THERE!)*


----------



## Linty

Seems 27th!!! :scared0011:
:sick0006:


----------



## Andros

Linty said:


> Seems 27th!!! :scared0011:
> :sick0006:


Hang tough; you are going to do great and when it's over, you will wonder why you did not do it sooner. I am not kidding.


----------



## Linty

Thx Andros, you are such a nice bunch.
I really looking forward to feel not tired, NO palpitations and everything else.

Just have to stay calm and count to 100. Lol


----------



## Andros

Linty said:


> Thx Andros, you are such a nice bunch.
> I really looking forward to feel not tired, NO palpitations and everything else.
> 
> Just have to stay calm and count to 100. Lol


Backwards; don't forget to count backwards!! Hee, hee!


----------



## rockabette

wonder if I'll be back on this list for a second time .....


----------



## Andros

rockabette said:


> wonder if I'll be back on this list for a second time .....


I sincerely hope not!


----------



## kagealy

I'm just checking in.

I spent 5 days in the hospital due to my parathyroid glands shutting down.
I still have some issues with that.

Just completed RAI and started Synthroid (125mg).

Thanks for the kind words and prayers. It was nice to know you all were there for support!

Next is the full body scan on Friday!


----------



## Andros

kagealy said:


> I'm just checking in.
> 
> I spent 5 days in the hospital due to my parathyroid glands shutting down.
> I still have some issues with that.
> 
> Just completed RAI and started Synthroid (125mg).
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and prayers. It was nice to know you all were there for support!
> 
> Next is the full body scan on Friday!


Boy; are we glad to hear from you! God bless and prayers continue!


----------



## rkh3

Rkh3 surgery scheduled 3/16/12, total thyroidecomy .


----------



## Andros

rkh3 said:


> Rkh3 surgery scheduled 3/16/12, total thyroidecomy .


Thanks; duly noted. Bless your heart!


----------



## Andros

[quote name='Andros']Please keep our posters in your thoughts and prayers for upcoming surgeries!

CLRNN had a partial on 8/16/11; it is follicular cancer so she has to go back in on the 23rd. of Aug. 2011 for the other side to be removed. Sigh!

mysarojane (Sarah) coming up for surgery on the 23rd. of Aug. 2011...........completed and recovering.

Joplin coming up for surgery on the 29th. of Aug. 2011.................completed and recovering.

kitkat on Aug. 29, 2011 also!...............completed and recovering.

Miss Mouse on Aug. 31, 2011....................done deed and recovering!

SnoodMama on Sept. 20, 2011................recovering and in good spirits.

I DClaire on Sept. 23, 2011..................recovering and doing well.

Linty on Sept. 27, 2011........................recovering and signed in to let us know.

Rockabette on Sept. 27, 2011 (Hemi) canceled and rescheduled

ADreisow on Sept. 27, 2011 (R. Lobectomy)

kagealy on Sept. 28, 2011..................surgery complete(cancer and calcium levels bad) but as of Oct. 1, still in the hospital and no word since. Just posted 11/14. Now home but having continued issues and challenges.

SweetGirl44 (newbie) on Sept. 29, 2011....................surgery completed and recovering.

overthebigpond on Oct. 4, 2011

Rockabette on Oct. 4, 2011..................completed, home and doing well!

thornvhu on October 20, 2011...............completed and doing well!

Catnap on October 20, 2011.....................completed and having a hard time

Christi on October 20, 2011......................done and posting; still in hosp.

hmf4775 on October 21, 2011

honey_mocha on October 27, 2011..............done, posting and sounds cheerful!

Damiana (Newbie) on November 2, 2011............. partial or full (depending)

BrianC on November 2, 2011....done and doing faily well.

findinganswers on November 4, 2011 (may be substernal so extra prayers and thoughts needed)

lovebunnyAL on November 7, 2011 ...................doing excellent; home now and very cheerful!!

Brucergoldberg (veteran member) on November 10, 2011 (cancelled)

Vivian (new poster) on November 11, 2011.......home, stapled up and raring to go! LOL!!

suzan30 (new poster) on November 17, 2011...........done and recovering at home. Waiting for pathology.

animegeekmom (new poster) on November 17, 2011..........home and a busy mom hanging in there.

sonnyjane on November 21, 2011.......done but in the hospital and having a really tough time of it.

french2s (new member) on November 29, 2011. Partial for sure, maybe TT

Alicia123 on December 1, 2011 done and very cheerful and positive in her thinking!

shacian (new member) on Dec. 6, 2011 suspicious for cancer

namebug on December 15, 2011 remaining lobe removal done and doing very well.

vdshelton on December 20, 2011 papillary cancer

Whippetcat (new poster) on December 27, 2011

CDarlyn (new poster) on January 3, 2012

Brucergoldberg on February 16, 2012 and this one is long awaited!!! Good luck, Bruce!!!!

Rkh3 surgery scheduled 3/16/12, total thyroidectomy.....rescheduled for May 25, 2012

Mnmomof3..........2 weeks post-op and doing great. Whoohoo!

interpret77 (new poster) on May 3, 2012, TT

susieintexas (new poster) on May 11, 2012, TT Large mass


----------



## rkh3

Rkh3 postponed to 8/24/12


----------



## Andros

rkh3 said:


> Rkh3 postponed to 8/24/12


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## teri2280

TT March 16th, 2012, Dr. Mira Milas, Cleveland Clinic. She's 99.9% sure that it's papillary thyroid cancer, but is leaving the .1% open since there haven't been any FNAs done, and she won't know 100% until that day. Basically "creating" a surgery day for me....If we'd have waited for her to "fit me in" it wouldn't have been til late April or early May, but she wants to get this thing out.

Been a whirlwind of Doc visits and tests for me in 2012....Gyno found lump Jan 10, went to my fam doc the 17th, RAI imaging of my thyroid and blood work the 24th, ultrasound the 31st, local endo visit on 2/3, and a trip to Cleveland for a consult with Dr. Milas 2 days ago (2/23). Glad it's getting in the downhill stage! (Assuming that the goiter isn't so close to my vocal chord that she has to cut it too - that'll mean more time off work and another surgery.)


----------



## susieintexas

TT 5/11/12 Dr Holt in Dallas


----------



## interpret77

I will be having surgery on 5/3/12


----------



## Andros

susieintexas said:


> TT 5/11/12 Dr Holt in Dallas


Welcome Susie. I am sorry for this but rest assured you are going to be fine in the aftermath.

We have plenty of experienced folks here and they will rally around to offer help and support!


----------



## cole617

Had my surgery March 20, 2012. One parathyroid removed and total thyroidectomy. Feel great. No problems at all. Been on Cytomel (generic) since then went to my endo dr. today #'s some what low and am switching to Synthroid today and more vitamin D. It was not cancer which dr's suspected. Nothing to be afraid of with this surgery all went great.


----------



## Andros

cole617 said:


> Had my surgery March 20, 2012. One parathyroid removed and total thyroidectomy. Feel great. No problems at all. Been on Cytomel (generic) since then went to my endo dr. today #'s some what low and am switching to Synthroid today and more vitamin D. It was not cancer which dr's suspected. Nothing to be afraid of with this surgery all went great.


So good to hear from you and your encouraging words! The best news is no cancer!!!!


----------



## Amazinggrace

I will be having surgery, for a TT, on May 14. Any prayers, and thoughts are greatly appriciated.

You are on my prayer list; count on it.


----------



## polly

Amazinggrace - Thoughts and prayers with you on your surgery day. You will do great! Let us know how it goes when you are able to. :hugs:

My surgery was on 3/5/12 an I didn't have any problems during, before, or after.


----------



## bairfrey

Amazing grace... Good luck on surgery day. I will say a prayer for you. My surgery is may 25 th. let me know how it goes.  bairfrey


----------



## oceanmist

All will go well. Hubby had no problems with the surgery...it was nothing he said...
In fact he wanted to go back to work that week and you know how men are when there sick! The up and downs with the meds was something we dealt with way before his surgery.

Hugs and prayers to you!
Ocean


----------



## Andros

bairfrey said:


> Amazing grace... Good luck on surgery day. I will say a prayer for you. My surgery is may 25 th. let me know how it goes.  bairfrey


Welcome! Start a thread and let us know what is going on w/you.


----------



## Amazinggrace

Andros said:


> Welcome! Start a thread and let us know what is going on w/you.


I have. 
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=5495

I am getting more nervous the closer I get, but hopefully by this time next week I will be recovering.


----------



## Andros

Amazinggrace said:


> I have.
> http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=5495
> 
> I am getting more nervous the closer I get, but hopefully by this time next week I will be recovering.


And so you have have, thank you! LOL!


----------



## shellebean

Well, my date is scheduled for Thursday, June 21. Can't come soon enough. Seems far away and too much time to think about...


----------



## redmoon

I'll know Thursday, I imagine, when my surgery will be scheduled. Stupid cancer! Shellebean, I completely agree.

I have two clients about to give birth at the end of June and I am on call 24/7 once they're in dates to attend their births- how will I do this and have a surgery at the same time? I'm worried.


----------



## Andros

redmoon said:


> I'll know Thursday, I imagine, when my surgery will be scheduled. Stupid cancer! Shellebean, I completely agree.
> 
> I have two clients about to give birth at the end of June and I am on call 24/7 once they're in dates to attend their births- how will I do this and have a surgery at the same time? I'm worried.


Oh, dear!!! You might have to schedule for July? Yikes!


----------



## webster2

Birthing babies will keep you busy until then! What a great job you have. I am sorry about the cancer & surgery but it is really not so bad, or it could be worse...that's my motto!


----------



## redmoon

Yes, I feel comfortable waiting for surgery until July. That way I can take care of everyone who's paying me to do so, and then take care of myself without feeling guilty or anxious about it.


----------



## Andros

redmoon said:


> Yes, I feel comfortable waiting for surgery until July. That way I can take care of everyone who's paying me to do so, and then take care of myself without feeling guilty or anxious about it.


I am glad to hear this and I am sure your doctor agrees. July it will be then. In the meantime, take good care of yourself. Babies and moms are counting on you; dads too!


----------



## Camielle

Finally got my surgery soft scheduled for Jan 24th. They are going to do all the information with the hospital and set everything up! Pray for me please, and any helpful tips are greatly appreciated on what to bring to the hospital and set up for when I get home. My parents are in town and my husband is taking off to help with the kids, so aside of button up shirts and tums what else might I need?


----------



## Kacot

TT scheduled for 2/21/13


----------



## Nowensmama

I've been lurking and reading on here. I have an upcoming TT on April 10th. I have an enlarged thyroid (both sides) and large goiter. They aren't sure how big it is as I haven't had my CT yet (it continues under my chest bone I guess). I have massive anxiety and Xanax is only helping some days. Guess I will post a thread for advice rather than rambling here though!


----------



## jandkds

I was searching last night for somewhere to read about a TSH of 5.8 and surgery and came upon this site!
I have a TT scheduled for April 24th and I must say I am very nervous. I have Chronic panic disorder and that doesn't help any! My thyroid has causing problems for 8 years now but I have an endocrinologist who understood my fear of the surgery and allowed me to just get biopsy of the new nodules every 6 months. Now it is interfering with swallowing and with many other issues such as metabolism and temperature control (weird). So out it must come and being so large it is not going to be easy!
My sister had a TT 6 years ago and cancer was found when the pathology was done so I am bracing myself for that as well.
Thank you for allowing me to join your site and talk about this...it helps.


----------



## joplin1975

Welcome!!!

It is nerve wracking - I mean, they are cutting into your neck! But try not to get too worked up about it...the surgery was so much easier than I thought it would be. You'll do great and will be so happy once it's done!


----------



## jandkds

Thanks....I know it has to be done so I just need to get over it! How hard is it to get the synthroid dose regulated after the surgery?


----------



## Andros

jandkds said:


> I was searching last night for somewhere to read about a TSH of 5.8 and surgery and came upon this site!
> I have a TT scheduled for April 24th and I must say I am very nervous. I have Chronic panic disorder and that doesn't help any! My thyroid has causing problems for 8 years now but I have an endocrinologist who understood my fear of the surgery and allowed me to just get biopsy of the new nodules every 6 months. Now it is interfering with swallowing and with many other issues such as metabolism and temperature control (weird). So out it must come and being so large it is not going to be easy!
> My sister had a TT 6 years ago and cancer was found when the pathology was done so I am bracing myself for that as well.
> Thank you for allowing me to join your site and talk about this...it helps.


Oh, my!! I am sorry for your troubles but let me assure you, you came to the right place.

I did not have surgery but the others have and they will respond.


----------



## joplin1975

jandkds said:


> Thanks....I know it has to be done so I just need to get over it! How hard is it to get the synthroid dose regulated after the surgery?


It really depends on the individual and your doctor's standard post-op operating procedures. You don't want to overshoot and go hyper, so most docs undershoot a bit and then titrate up from there. Each medication change requires a 6-8 week waiting period. It took me from about October until May...but my doctor REALLY undermedicated me, so I'm an exception not the rule. I would say, assuming synthroid works for you, maybe a few months?


----------



## JudithP3

Newbie me! Surgery Tuesday April 23....


----------



## jandkds

Tomorrow is the day...very nervous and anxious to just get it over with!


----------



## joplin1975

good luck, jandkds! You'll do great. Just think of the relief you will feel tomorrow night!


----------



## Abcdefg

Modified radical neck dissection, May 17th.

Yikes. Originally it was a central only, but because of several new visible lymph mets, the order was changed. ENT is in panic mode.


----------



## Andros

Abcdefg said:


> Modified radical neck dissection, May 17th.
> 
> Yikes. Originally it was a central only, but because of several new visible lymph mets, the order was changed. ENT is in panic mode.


Oh, gee!!! I just got done reading your other post! I am praying for your ENT surgeon as well as for you.

If I was there, I would give you the biggest hug ever and hold your hand. I do hope you have family and friends who have rallied around and are there for you throughout this ordeal?


----------



## ives6797

I will be having a TT ON 6/4 for Papillary cancer.


----------



## SweetMelissa

Right p/t surgery scheduled for this Thursday June 27th. Dreading it. Feel like canceling. SM


----------



## gelf

total thyroidectomy, mastectomy & sentinal node July 26th at 9 am central


----------



## CS2310

TT September 10th, 2013 @ 2:30.






He is stronger than Cancer.


----------



## sheliaflor

TT August 16, 2013 at 10:00 a.m.


----------



## heath

TT surgery scheduled for Friday June 13th . Reason is for a 4 cm nodule and after 2 biopsies coming back inconclusive. But wonder if I've been suffering with Hashis for years and not diagnosed. Antibodies have been very high for years but TSH was always normal. But diagnosed with fibro since that seemed to be the last catch all diagnosis for my pains


----------



## jade

TT scheduled for 8/7.


----------



## Octavia

Thanks for the update, Jade. 8/7 will be here before you know it, and you'll have the surgery behind you!


----------



## Ashaki

TT is set for 09/05/14 @ 10:30 am for my 15 yr old daughter.


----------



## voto23

PT is set for Oct 21st @ 7:30am. Possibly a TT if cancer or Hashi's is found during surgery. Thank you, in advance, for the thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## AEmedic

TT on 18 Dec 14...


----------



## Rbohno

My tt is due next Wednesday, anxiius to get it over with but nervous about getting the meds balanced out.

I work construction as a foreman and I told them I would be out 2 weeks and they want me back in 1 week. (Something else to worry about)
I worry about the meds getting balanced because I dont want to have bad days and lose my temper with my guys.


----------



## Lovlkn

Rbohno said:


> My tt is due next Wednesday, anxiius to get it over with but nervous about getting the meds balanced out.
> 
> I work construction as a foreman and I told them I would be out 2 weeks and they want me back in 1 week. (Something else to worry about)
> I worry about the meds getting balanced because I dont want to have bad days and lose my temper with my guys.


As recommended by the manufacturer of Synthroid - dosage should be figured at 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight. This is a good start point.

Some people take longer to recover from the anesthesia and will have some lingering fatigue. Some people also come to find out they are low on Vitamin D, B-12 and Ferritin which also contributes to fatigue. I mention this because fatigue is a common post TT complaint.

My biggest issue post TT was fatigue and I was low in all 3 and not a good converter of T4 only medication to FT-3.

So... be sure your doctor monitoring you post TT is going to run both FT-4 and FT-3 at every lab and if in a month or 2 you are not converting consider adding a T3 hormone such as Cytomel.


----------



## joplin1975

Good luck, Rbohno. You've been given great advice and the only thing I can add is please take the full two weeks off, if at all possible.


----------



## Rbohno

First off thanks for the advice and will buy some vitamins. I had MOHS surgery on my left temple to remove malignant skin cancer 3 weeks ago (9stiches inside, 10 stiches outside) and they wanted me back after 2 days so we will see.

They always say just be on site but that is the difficult part because my project right now is on Clemson University campus so I have to park by the stadium, walk uphill 1/4 mile then up 5 flights of stairs just to get to 5th floor where we are working because elevators haven't been completed. Sorry for the long post, Thanks for listening


----------



## jenny v

Will your employers accept a doctor's note saying you need the full two weeks off? I was able to go back after a week, but I have a desk job so it wasn't too strenuous.


----------



## Rbohno

I am not going to worry about them, for once I am going to listen to my wife regarding my health and work.

The big day is tomorrow morning, check in at 7:30 and surgery is at 9:30. I will be posting from the other side next time I am on.

Thanks everyone for the encouragement and advice .


----------



## WhatHappened

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## joplin1975

Good luck!


----------



## Rbohno

Had my surgery TT done Wednesday morning and released fro hospital Thursday at noon. I waited for surgeon to come and speak to me and then sign my release papers on Thursday. Nurse came in about 10:30 am and I ask when the doctor was coming and she said I told him you were ready to go home so he said to release you.

They handed me a prescription for pain meds and said I could return to work the next day ?????

It is saturday and my body is shaking and I am having a hae=rd time reading much less tyoing this.


----------



## jenny v

Did they test your calcium levels before leaving? Some people have issues with their calcium levels dropping after surgery. You could trying chewing a few Tums and see if that helps.

Also, some people have a thyroid dump during surgery (the thyroid gets angry at being manhandled during surgery and releases all of its hormone into the body) and feel hyper for a few days after. I did and was an anxious mess for a few days.


----------



## Rbohno

Thanks Jenny,

That must be what I have been dealing with, I have been so ansey wanted to crawl out of my skin. Not sure if that is a good way to describe the uncomfortableness but seems like the best adjective at this time.

Will share much more but in a different post in the proper area. Thanks all for the support and advice


----------



## samauger

Thinking of booking to have my Thyroid Ablated rather than operated on.... will be within the next month I hope (depending on me having the money for the procedure)....


----------

